# Toro Powershift Transmission Grease Alternative



## cainsriver (Aug 26, 2017)

I need to disassemble my 1028 Powershift transmission. I am unable to get the Lubriplate Mag 1 (NLGI 1) grease where I live in Canada. Anyone have experience using John Deere Corn Head Grease (NLGI 0) or perhaps a Low Temperature Grease such as Mystik (NLGI 2)


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

cainsriver said:


> I need to disassemble my 1028 Powershift transmission. I am unable to get the Lubriplate Mag 1 (NLGI 1) grease where I live in Canada. Anyone have experience using John Deere Corn Head Grease (NLGI 0) or perhaps a Low Temperature Grease such as Mystik (NLGI 2)


Their site has a where to buy.
I don't know where your at up there, but I found a few not knowing.
Maybe they ship?






MAG-1 | Lubriplate Lubricants Co.







www.lubriplate.com


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I use lithium white grease from NAPA


----------



## cainsriver (Aug 26, 2017)

I will check out the lubriplate website Big Ed. 
Cranman there is a NAPA in our community. Do you have a make and product number for the lithium white grease you use?


----------

